# What happened to Sagan!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So much to say! First I love all your shots!!

And even with all that mud those 2 still look adorable..........oh your poor back!! 

And Vega looks exquisite! 

I am so sorry to hear this about your dad. I have been where you are and its not easy - big :hug: to you and your dad and I hope he is at least comfortable as possible considering what he is going through.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG!!! What a muddy puppy!!! How funny. 

What a wonderful guy you have. My hubby is alot the same. I couldn't do it all without him. The poos are his favorites and he cuddles with them all the time.

We'll keep your dad in our thoughts.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Vega looks great, kudos to the bf. I love the topknot too. Sagan is a little doll, mud and all!

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad. We'll keep you both in our thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how cute! I bet he had the time of his life!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol I love poodles when they get in trouble 
>.>_
"What are you talking about?! I've been this colour forever mom"_
<.<

and I too will keep you and your dad in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

okay so for like a split second I started to panic. lol. I couldn't see the pictures until I scrolled down and read a little futheru. phew. so much fun! and props to your guy on the haircut I think he did good.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Muddy Puppy!*

Sagan made me laugh so hard I just couldn't stop. These pix are the best. I know the feeling it happened to me years back when I was washing one of my Spoo the other took a mud bath. 

But Sagan's look on his cute little mud face is simply priceless. 

You should sell the pix to hallmark to put on greeting cards. 

Sorry to hear about your dad. We'll say some prayers for him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I too had a moment of panic!! What devils. That is funny. The looks on their faces.

Prayers for your Dad! I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for you too.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe they call Sagan's color ZebraSpoo  What an adorable picture!

Way to go BF! He did a very nice job!

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

omg... Lol


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He does look like a zebra! What a little cutie!!! Kudos to your bf! Very sweet of him to help. Vega looks great.

I'll keep your Dad in my prayers. Cancer is very difficult, and I'm sure he is very thankful to have you be there for him. :angel:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

lol! Sagan would fit right in with Cosita! He looks like he had a grand time! And a serious congrats on finding someone who loves your dogs too and is helpful. He did good. Sorry to hear about your dad. That makes for a very difficult time. Sending prayers and postitive thoughts your way.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahah Sagan is so cute! What a doll, even covered in mud I just want to cuddle him, LOL!  Also, your bf did an awesome job on Vega- he looks totally amazing in that trim. I love the big hair with the shorter legs, it actually looks really cool.  That was sweet of him to help you take care of them like that. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.. one of my close friend's dad had really bad lung cancer recently, and it was very hard for her. My heart goes out to you, and I wish you and your father the best of luck.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the prayers. I might not be on as often but i'll try to keep up with updates on Sagan.

He's all clean now..did very well for his bath and later I'm going to do face and feet. I try to do it in small stages and let him play in between.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG he is so stinkin' cute!!!!!:cute:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a little mess!! Soo cute dirty and clean. 
Sorry to hear about your dad. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Sagan is absolutely adorable, dirty or clean and I love your Shepherd.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There we go!! Beautiful little polar bear back and ready to get dirty again. What a precious, gorgeous little guy!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you! I just LOVE the smell of this shampoo from Show Seasons, should use it on my own hair. It lasts forever as well. He smells so good right now.


I got a few PMs asking for photos of my shepherd...lol so i'll just post a few here. Her name is Pandora and she was adopted as a pup from Camp Wolfgang (a rescue that unfortunately had to close last year from lack of donations and funds, over 300 GSD's had to be moved)



















She's a great dog...and so nice that I only really have to bathe her 2-3 times a year. Usually Evan just washes her without soap just with the hose. I do take the force dryer to her every once in awhile for deshedding and if it's really bad i'll wash her and use a deshedding conditioner. She's pretty easy though as far as grooming.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Those poodles with their lovely 'sable coats'! Sagan is such an adorable fluffy puppy after his bath I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Sagan has "I'm sorry..." and a guilty look all over his face. He's a doll baby!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Sagan looks gorgeous even covered in mud. What a beautiful face he has. 

Sending warm thoughts your way. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Just read about your dad. I am very sorry for all that you are going through. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, love that new color spoo you have... can I get one that color?? OHHH, yeah, I can....just add a little water in dirt, roll puppy thoroughly and voila! Great pics and great story! Glad your boyfriend is so helpful and he did a great job!

So sorry to hear about your dad. I've been there and feel your pain. Sending my prayers for you, your father and your family!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Reward for the return of my white little standard poodle puppy, Sagan.


When I read that, I thought you had lost him! :scared:

He is so cute, I want to go steal him from you. (joke)

Sorry about your Dad. hwell:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Sagan looks soooo cute all cleaned up! I'm in love with his little coal black nose 
Your shepherd looks like such a sweetie.
You definitely have some GREAT dogs!! and an awesome BF to boot.


----------

